# Video -How To Choose Fish For A Tropical Fish Tank



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

**



*How To Choose Fish For A Tropical Fish Tank*

This film will show you how to select fish for a tropical aquarium. It will help you decide which types to choose and how many to keep in your tank.


Step 1: *You will need*

 A fish retailer, with a good selection of fish to choose from
 and an aquarium. Watch VideoJug's film "How to set up a tropical fish tank"
Step 2: *Deciding how many*

The type and number of fish you can keep will depend on the size of your tank. An easy formula for calculating how many fish you can keep is to multiply the length of the tank by the width to get the surface area, and then divide this number by 30. For example, a tank length of 90cm multiplied by a width of 30cm equals 2700 square cm of surface area. Divide this by 30 and you get 90. This means the tank can hold tropical fish with a total length of about 90cm.

Step 3: *Different types available*

There are a vast number of tropical fish species available for keeping in aquariums. Some of the most popular species include: 
Tetras 
Guppies 
Platys 
Gouramis 
Siamese Fighting Fish, and of course the iconic Angelfish. 

Some of the larger and more specialized varieties include Pufferfish, Arowanas and Piranhas, which have a fearsome reputation. Watch VideoJug's film called 'How to care for Piranhas'. 

When placing aquarium fish of different species in the same tank together, known as a community tank, it is important to choose species that are known to be compatible and will not eat each other. Well chosen fish will live together in harmony and will create a stunning aquarium display.

Special thanks to VideoJug for sharing the video with us.


----------

